# I get colder and colder



## iateyoubutler (6 Nov 2017)

Does anybody else get this?

Tonight is a perfect example, I cycled home, 19 miles at a moderate pace, feel fine during the ride.

Then I get home, put the bike in the garage etc etc and all is still fine, go indoors and the house feels warm.

Now, as the evening goes on I get colder, and colder, I`m sat here now with the heating on, hugging the radiator, and I`m shivering. This has become the norm now that the weather has got colder and I don`t know why. I`m not under-dressed for the ride, in-fact I run quite hot, so what`s going on I`m puzzled?


----------



## iateyoubutler (6 Nov 2017)

[QUOTE 5029816, member: 9609"]and yet you can cycle at -5c with no gloves - something must have went wrong with your thermostat.[/QUOTE]
Yes you could be right! That`s another story though


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Nov 2017)

What, you've turned on the central heating already? But it's only November!


----------



## Illaveago (6 Nov 2017)

You say this is the norm? Have you got a blood pressure monitor? 
You could see your doctor and get checked out if you are worried.


----------



## iateyoubutler (6 Nov 2017)

[QUOTE 5029816, member: 9609"]and yet you can cycle at -5c with no gloves - something must have went wrong with your thermostat.[/QUOTE]


Illaveago said:


> You say this is the norm? Have you got a blood pressure monitor?
> You could see your doctor and get checked out if you are worried.


My BP is always spot on, I work for the NHS servicing medical kit, and I use my arm as a test, several times every day, perk of the job, as I always know what my blood pressure is!


----------



## Fenrider (6 Nov 2017)

I know this feeling. The cure is a hot bath as soon as you get in...


----------



## iateyoubutler (6 Nov 2017)

Fenrider said:


> I know this feeling. The cure is a hot bath as soon as you get in...


That does help, I agree. South West Water don`t though.........


----------



## youngoldbloke (7 Nov 2017)

Is your house well insulated?


----------



## jefmcg (7 Nov 2017)

[QUOTE 5029816, member: 9609"]and yet you can cycle at -5c with no gloves - something must have went wrong with your thermostat.[/QUOTE]
Many of us generate a lot heat when we exercise. Nothing to do with thermostat. He feels warm when he's moving because he is warm.


----------



## GetAGrip (7 Nov 2017)

iateyoubutler said:


> That does help, I agree. South West Water don`t though.........


I feel your proverbial heat under the collar on that fact!!!

Edited. That's better ... I think


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Nov 2017)

Could your body be under-fuelled?


----------



## jefmcg (7 Nov 2017)

[QUOTE 5030297, member: 9609"]other than the Inuit are the only race who do not restrict blood flow to their hands in cold weather,[/QUOTE]that sounds like nonsense to me, starting with the fact race has no meaning scientifically.

I went jogging in New York the first time I went there. I was in a t-shirt and leggings, everyone else were wear layers and gloves. I was perfectly comfortable. I later worked out that at 30F it was the coldest I'd ever experienced, but I was perfectly comfortable. I put this down to my Scottish and Northern Irish ancestors.


----------



## iateyoubutler (7 Nov 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Could your body be under-fuelled?


Maybe, I`m usually pretty hungry when I get home, and don`t tend to eat a huge amount in the evenings


----------



## vickster (7 Nov 2017)

iateyoubutler said:


> Maybe, I`m usually pretty hungry when I get home, and don`t tend to eat a huge amount in the evenings


Eat more? 

And why can't you have a bath, is water use restricted down there?

Maybe you cool down too quickly, try cooling down for the last few miles on the bike?


----------



## iateyoubutler (7 Nov 2017)

vickster said:


> Eat more?
> 
> And why can't you have a bath, is water use restricted down there?
> I carry enough blubber already
> Maybe you cool down too quickly, try cooling down for the last few miles on the bike?


----------



## si_c (7 Nov 2017)

Sounds pretty normal to me. I'll get in from my commute in the evening, shower, change of clothes, jumper, extra fleece on top. And that's in August...


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (7 Nov 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Could your body be under-fuelled?





iateyoubutler said:


> Maybe, I`m usually pretty hungry when I get home, and don`t tend to eat a huge amount in the evenings





vickster said:


> Eat more?



Eat something when you get in. Don't wait till you feel cold. Bowl of hot soup...........


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Nov 2017)

iateyoubutler said:


> Does anybody else get this?
> 
> Tonight is a perfect example, I cycled home, 19 miles at a moderate pace, feel fine during the ride.
> 
> ...



@iateyoubutler 

After a long day (hiking) in the mountains I get pretty hot regardless of the prevailing weather at the time. Almost without fail within half an hour of finishing the route I get really cold, at the point of shivering. This happens even on a hot day or sitting in a warm car or (better still) a toasty pub. Only lasts for maybe 15-20 minutes though, not a whole evening.

I've never bothered to research this and just assumed it's a natural happenstance. It's almost as though the body is going through the cooling down process, over does it and then self-corrects.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Nov 2017)

It could be that previously constricted blood vessels are opening up once in the warmth. This allows cooler blood to return to your core causing you to shiver etc as you are no longer generating heat.


----------



## iateyoubutler (7 Nov 2017)

Thanks for the input here guys.

Thinking about it, I never "warm down" for the last mile or two, I go from flat out to nothing (I always hammer it on my commutes). I did try a few things tonight, I took it easy for the last 5 minutes, downed a massive cuppa when I got it, and did have a good soak. It`s been a transformation on yesterday

My house certainly isn`t cold, that`s what I like about it. Last night when I was sat here shivering it was still 23 degrees - more than enough, so the cold was me, not the house.

Hopefully these things I`ve done tonight work, will keep doing them


----------



## lazybloke (7 Nov 2017)

And iirc your core temperature falls in the evenings in preparation for sleep. I fairly often experience short periods of almost uncontrollable shivering if I'm up late.

Or maybe you're sitting in a draft


----------



## macky (8 Nov 2017)

It could be down the your flooring. Cold air will rise through a concrete floor and chill the room. Plus your feet on the floor will take in the cold. That's assuming you have laminated or tiled flooring.


----------



## iateyoubutler (8 Nov 2017)

macky said:


> It could be down the your flooring. Cold air will rise through a concrete floor and chill the room. Plus your feet on the floor will take in the cold. That's assuming you have laminated or tiled flooring.


Concrete floor with carpet


----------



## macky (8 Nov 2017)

Sack my thoughts then


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Nov 2017)

@User9609 "my wife can have the heating 3 or 4 degrees below where I like it and remain comfortable,"

Now, THAT is unusual!, indeed, possibly unique!


----------



## jefmcg (8 Nov 2017)

BoldonLad said:


> @User9609 "my wife can have the heating 3 or 4 degrees below where I like it and remain comfortable,"
> 
> Now, THAT is unusual!, indeed, possibly unique!


No, it's not.


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Nov 2017)

Sorry missed off the humour indicator


----------



## iateyoubutler (10 Nov 2017)

Ok, been out tonight, cycled to my nan`s place after work (24 miles, and a full roast with all the trimmings for tea), feet slightly cold but soon warmed up. Left there 2 hours later for the ride home, got home feeling fine, sat down now, heating on, house at 22 C, feet and hands like ice, shivering.................

Was fine for the first hour

WTF?


----------



## vickster (10 Nov 2017)

Did you discuss with your doctor?


----------



## CXRAndy (10 Nov 2017)

Have a hot shower when you get home and a warm meal straight after.


----------



## jefmcg (10 Nov 2017)

vickster said:


> Did you discuss with your doctor?


I seems to me that a GP probably wouldn't know enough physiology to answer this.

So I googled. This may be useful.

https://blogs.scientificamerican.co...ng-and-thermoregulation-the-post-run-shivers/


----------



## iateyoubutler (10 Nov 2017)

jefmcg said:


> I seems to me that a GP probably wouldn't know enough physiology to answer this.
> 
> So I googled. This may be useful.
> 
> https://blogs.scientificamerican.co...ng-and-thermoregulation-the-post-run-shivers/


That`s exactly it!! Perhaps I`m not going mad after all!!


----------



## iateyoubutler (10 Nov 2017)

jefmcg said:


> I seems to me that a GP probably wouldn't know enough physiology to answer this.
> 
> So I googled. This may be useful.
> 
> https://blogs.scientificamerican.co...ng-and-thermoregulation-the-post-run-shivers/


I didn`t push it so hard tonight, mainly because I`m knackered, and have had no trouble, it certainly is linked to how hard I push things on the bike


----------



## Globalti (13 Nov 2017)

To put it in simple terms, when you finish a ride your clothes will be damp and your energy reserves will be depleted, meaning you need to have a quick shower, get into dry warm clothes and eat something.


----------

